# Alaskan Humor



## Jim Parker (Aug 12, 2003)

The winner of the Ididarod (1,049 mile long dog sled race for those not familar with it) sold the movie rights to Hollywood.

The name of the movie? 

Sled Dog Millionaire.


----------



## TSR (Feb 7, 2009)

Nice play on words, haha.


----------



## cweave02 (Oct 12, 2007)

I give it 'two paws up.'


----------

